# отключение оболочки Python на маршрутизаторе



## Morpheus (09.04.2021)

Добрый день, коллеги!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли отключение Python, который встроен в маршрутизатор?
маршрутизатор: Lenovo ne10032


----------



## Tester (09.04.2021)

а зачем ?
Он вроде бы встроен в Lenovo Cloud Network Operating System (CNOS)


----------



## Morpheus (09.04.2021)

Tester сказал(а):


> а зачем ?
> Он вроде бы встроен в Lenovo Cloud Network Operating System (CNOS)


с точки зрения безопасности, отключаю все, все сервисы и т.д.


----------

